# Hot Dogs & Balogne !!!  with special ingredients...



## thoseguys26 (May 11, 2012)

I had to share this with everyone. I'm happy they've found one way to cut down the numbers on this invasive species. Let's just hope the Great Lakes will be safe.

Start eating your Asian Carp Hot Dogs America!


----------



## pops6927 (May 11, 2012)

I think it's great!  Another viable food source that can be harvested easily and adds another industry for American workers and creates an export instead of an import.


----------



## ak1 (May 11, 2012)

What a great idea.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 12, 2012)

I wonder how it is for Surimi? Krab sticks make great Sushi Rolls and it would take the pressure off Pollock...JJ


----------



## michael ark (May 14, 2012)

Cool video!Thumbs Up


----------



## smokinhusker (May 14, 2012)

michael ark said:


> Cool video!


X2


----------



## thoseguys26 (May 15, 2012)

Yeah, there's also other things to do with them...


----------

